# Tohatsu Outboards



## Mr. Red (Feb 4, 2010)

Don't know if I've seen any information on 2 cool for these outboards before. Anyone have any good or bad experience with these motors. Thinking of repowering a 16' boat with a 75 or 90 hp.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

From all reports those are great workhorse engines.


----------



## kenfolk (Oct 18, 2009)

Tohatsu are the Swiss Watch of Outboard Motors, need more info on a New Tohatsu www.fiberworksboats.com


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Had a 70 one time & it was bulletproof.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Fantastic motors that are fuel efficient and very reliable. I have a buddy with a Chiquita powered by a 70 tohatsu and he loves it.


----------



## 1trout (Aug 29, 2008)

Great motors, wish I had never sold it.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Tohatsu*

Thats a X-2 an all above..I think there the largest Manufacturer of Outboards worldwide.And to top it off they make all the Nissan motors...cva34


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Bullet freakin' Proof.


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

My pap's ride. So far so good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

I had a 40 on my duck boat it was bulletproof. I put it thru he** and it just kept running.


----------



## GacresOutdoors (May 21, 2012)

90 on my Baby Cat. Great power, loaded down, does about 30 mph at 4200-4300 rpm. Run around bay all day long on about 8-10 gallons of fuel at that cruising speed.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

I have a 25hp and have been told by a few folks that it runs a lot fast then the other 25's out there. I have never ran it to see though. I have used the gps and just me in the boat it runs 27-29mph. Welbuilt 15x48....

Excellent hole shot too.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I would liken them more to the Timex than a Swiss watch. You can beat the snot out of them and they keep on ticking. They sell a lot over in Louisiana.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a 50 TLDI on a flat bottom with a little over a hundred hours on it. Works perfect. Before buying the motor I did a bunch of research on the motors. They are the largest outboard manufacturer in the world and build all of the Nissan Motors and all Mercury motors below, I think, 40hp. They have a fantastic reputation worldwide, in particular, in third world coutries. I would avoid buying one and having it rigged anywhere near Sargent TX.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

If you had asked that question about any other brand of outboard, you would have mixed reviews, both good and bad. You only received high praise of the Tohatsu.
We've carried them now for like 10 years. I can't make any money on them because they just don't break as a rule. Awesome fuel efficiency, far better than other brands. My only advice ( for any motor) is to read the Owner's Manual; learn about Ethanol and the precautions you must take; understand how the motor works; wear your life vest at all times, and go catch some big ones!


----------



## Oak (Aug 11, 2010)

My old man just retired his '97 140 Tohatsu last week. Great motor.

It took 15 years of regular salt water abuse on a 22 Mowdy like a champion. Great low end and reliability, but was just time to upgrade to something newer.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Lmao...... I had the only turd? I repowered my boat after 3yrs of popping the cowling off almost every trip


----------



## FLATLANDER21 (Jan 1, 2009)

Great outboards. Wish they made them with more than 115hp.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

bad arse moters they are my next repower i have twin hodas now going back to them next


----------



## richmanmag (May 9, 2012)

Oak. Would your dad want to sell his motor?


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

kcliff said:


> Lmao...... I had the only turd? I repowered my boat after 3yrs of popping the cowling off almost every trip


Please provide some details. What problems did you experience? Did you purchase new and did the problems exist from the beginning? Did you take the motor to multiple repair shops to address the problems? Your experiences may help someone else.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

one time it was a loose wiring harness (yes bought new) 3 different dealers couldn't figure it out, had to take it back to original dealer (6 hrs away) sputtering wouldn't get on plane, rpms raced back and forth, i first thought fuel, then it ate my battery up, then had to replace solenoid and some other small stuff, it was always something, had to get towed in. i have a battery switch and i turn it off every trip. im ocd about it. undone my boat cover a couple times to check it. i was a huge fan of tohatsu before, now i wont ever recommend them.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Had a 1998 Nissan 70hp carbuerated that was awesome. Sold it in great running condition when i upgraded to a 2003 Tohatsu 90TLDI fuel injected.... i cant say enough and everyone that gets in my boat is impressed with that motor. I would get another one.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Had a 90TLDI on my flounder rig that was a great motor. Someone broke into my dad's shop, cut a security fence, and stole only it off of my fully loaded boat, didn't even touch my electronics or stereo stuff. It was quieter and faster than the brand new 90Etec that is it's replacement.


----------



## TX Oyster (Jul 15, 2012)

you wont have to worry about someone steealing your etec, that would be like stealing water from a under ground water well, in the end you could get busted for stealing the water, but why press charges for nothing


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Yeah, what he said! ^^^


----------



## Oak (Aug 11, 2010)

SS Wraps said:


> Oak. Would your dad want to sell his motor?


Sorry I missed this, the motor went toward a trade on a new Honda. The guys down at Coastal Marine in Rockport may still have it... (361) 729-2100


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

I hear from friends they are great motors, and would probably run them if they came in bigger horsepowers!


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

FLATLANDER21 said:


> Great outboards. Wish they made them with more than 115hp.


Funny you mentioned that you wish Tohastu made a motor larger than the 115. In an odd way, they sorta do.
You see, when Tohatsu was changing over their 140 carbureted motor to the TLDI years ago, maybe 1 in 10 wouldn't hold 140 HP, more like 135. Well, being as conservative as they are, after several years of testing the 140 TLDI, all of a sudden they introduced a 115 which no one knew that they had even begun testing that horsepower with the TLDI system.
The 115 is more like a 135 HP, but with the current gear ratio, it acts more like a 115/120.
However, for the last few years my shop has been testing the 115 with the low gear ratio they use on their 75 and 90, which are beasts! The result is a light weight motor (lighter than other 135 to 150's) that hauls the mail. There have been no issues at all, only much improved performance and the same great fuel economy.
If you watch the Swamp People show on TV, they were running 115 Merc's...past tense. Two of the gator hunters now run the Tohatsu 115 TLDI, both with the kicked up gears.
The older Tohatsu 90, 115, 120 and 140 can also have their gears changed with the same results, just remember that besides the $700 gear change charge, you'll now need a much bigger prop too.
I did it to my 7 year old 90 TLDI and would never go back to the standard gears.:bounce:


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I have the 3 year old 90 and it runs great. If you look at the new 90's they use the 115 cowling so they look bigger but with the new gear ratio they are supposed to run a lot stronger. I thought about 700 plus new prop and fig why when mine does everything that I want.

One problem is buy a case or oil or so. Great stuff but hard to find is the only problem I can see with the Tothatsu motor. Talk with Tran and see what type of deal they can do for you.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sold and used throughou the world. Good Motors.


----------



## TX Oyster (Jul 15, 2012)

Been running the tohatsu oil in one of my pre mix motors for almost two years now, I re-ring it and cleaned all the carbon out of it and when I went to crank her up, I did not have any 2 stroke oil, purchase 5 gallons from a dealer who has drums of it, think I paid $15.00 bucks a gallon and it's not that price today, but I have had zero to maybe 3% loose of compression since I ringed it again and it seamed like I was doing it every 200 hours, but since using there oil I think the motor might be at or a little over 200 hours now, so far I think it's the oil that I'am getting this extra life out of it


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

I had one for a brief time. When I got it (used) it had an issue that could not be pin pointed, I got a new wiring harness and controls and it solved the problem. It was a little tough to start on cold mornings but that seems to be common on all carbed motors. Ran like a champ, would buy another one without a second thought.


----------



## so.tx. (May 26, 2006)

I guess I'm in the category of the one in a million that has had bad luck with a Tohatsu. I purchased a brand new boat last year with a 50 TLDI. At first the engine was great and I broke it in by the book. Had the ten hour service in January and took it out twice with no issues. Had a tournament in Port Mansfield and on the way back into the harbor I throttled down and it shut off. Wouldn't start after that. I was stranded for about four hours until finally getting pulled in. Spoke with Tohatsu and rep told me to take it back to dealer. First of two weeks vacation this year ruined on first day. Boat was in shop for three weeks and was told air injector was bad but was replaced under warranty. I took it out for about an hour and a half and it seemed to run fine. My second vacation for the year and went back to Port Mansfield. Ran the shoreline to Peytons Bay and at about 5000 RPM's the boat sputtered. I throttled down and it died. Engine would start right up but would die when throttling up to get on plain. After about three or four attempts it finally got on plain but would die as soon as I throttled down. Three more hours stranded waiting to get pulled. Another vacation ruined... I took it back to dealer and then called Tohatsu. The dealer just transferred the boat to another shop so I'm waiting to see what happens. I was told it may be vapor lock. We'll see... I purchased the Tohatsu due to the reviews. Both times I was pulled in I actually had people approach me at the dock and tell me that I must have horrible luck because Tohatsu's just don't break down. I'll see what happens this time and then I'll update.


----------



## rrichar1 (May 18, 2005)

I just re-powered in April with a Tohatsu 115 and put 10 hours on it and took it back in for checkup and minor adjustment and upon dealer water test the fuel pump went out. It was replaced under warranty and my dealer claimed it was only his second Tohatsu warrantly issue ever. I'm up to 24 hours and no further problems. Stuff happens even with the best motors.

FWIW, I have a mid 90's Nissan NS90A 90 HP for 12 years and the only issues I've had with it were self-induced. It's been bullet proof and I just can't part with it even though I don't use it as much now. Like an old warn shoe, she'll be there when I need her.


----------



## kenfolk (Oct 18, 2009)

call 979 323 9087 mechanics and doctors always get first & second opinions can go a long way


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

You know Kenfolk, if Howard wanted to advertise on here he should write a check and do it. You don't need to do it for him.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I will say that I did have a problem when I put my 90 /BC in the water the first time. We launched ant the Maty Harbor and went almost to Sargent and out to fish EM and the motor started having problems starting and quit. (Whoever thought They could fish the area and see only two boats that when you waved they went faster in the other direction. Seems usually it is 30+ boats in the area.)

Talked to tran and it was a loose wire to the starter solenoid module. *What ever motor you get you need to carry the right metric sockets 
for it. * Got on the phone with John at Trans and he explained how to use a screwdriver to jump across the starter (like the old days when you could see them )and get it started and off we went back to the Harbor and 30 miles over to drop the boat off with Donny. No problems since. Nut was loose and it came loose and book the starter solenoid out. Buy another in a minute.

The oil can be a problem to find is about the only thing I would mention. Buy a case or so when you leave.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

All motors are going to have problems ask if anyones had problems with an etec. Tohatsus are bulletproof.


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

ak said:


> All motors are going to have problems ask if anyones had problems with an etec. Tohatsus are bulletproof.


No problems with my E-Tec. Still waiting for the bad powerhead many people have told me I'm going to have. The warranty will end this year, maybe it will happen after that! hwell:


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

ak said:


> All motors are going to have problems ask if anyones had problems with an etec. Tohatsus are bulletproof.


When my buddy was boat shopping he asked what motor I would put on. I told him ETEC he say nah everyone has problems with those motors. I shrugged it off and wished him luck. He puts on a 115 Tohatsu and after 19 hours, POP. Now he's waiting for what seems like a row boat to arrive from Japan with the needed parts for repairs.


----------



## so.tx. (May 26, 2006)

Update: I picked up my boat from the new certified mechanic on Thursday, Sept 13. I dropped it off at my dealer on August 6 (2nd breakdown). Took it out at Arroyo City on Thursday evening and initially it ran better than ever. Thought it was fixed so I ran out and drifted east of Green Island and fished for about 45 mins. Got back on plane and running at around 5000-5200 rpms and the boat shut off. Broke down again and wouldn't start. This is the third time this year on a new boat and new Tohatsu engine. Total of 11 weeks in shop this year on a new engine. Two of those were for 10 hour service which is expected but fact is a total of 11 weeks this year. I dropped it back off at new shop again on Friday. The new mechanic is squared away and is really trying to get the boat fixed and I appreciate that. With that being said, Tohatsu America has been less than desireable. I understand that engines break down and I understand that I am one of the very few that own a Tohatsu that breaks down. Fact is, mine breaks down alot and my entire summer has been shot due to my Tohatsu breaking down. After I dropped the boat off at my purchasing dealership on August 6 (2nd time it broke down), I called Tohatsu America to express my dissatisfaction, nicely and professionally. The person that initially answered the phone was great and listened to my issues. He then forwarded me to a Service Tech. The service tech wasn't so kind. He told me that it was my fault that the engine was broken the second time because my dealer that fixed it the first time was not a certified Tohatsu mechanic. He then told me that due to the fact that my dealer wasn't certified, Tohatsu wasn't going to cover any further issues under warranty. Funny thing is, when it broke down the first time, I called Tohatsu and a rep there told me to take it to my dealer for maintenance. The funnier thing is that the Tohatsu website shows my dealer as a "Authorized mechanic". I told the rep this and he replied that he knows that the Tohatsu website states that but that he knew the website is wrong and that it was still my fault because I should have confirmed with the dealer. Again, the Tohatsu website still showed my dealer as an Authorized service center. Seriously? Long story short, I called my dealer and they said the initial work on the engine was covered under warranty and that Tohatsu paid for the repairs and didn't say anything that time. Tohatsu is obviously willing to throw me under the bus. My dealer took it to the new mechanic a few days later. In the end, Tohatsu covered the repair work at the new mechanic but the boat is still in a non-working condition. I'm not exactly sure on the hours on the motor but my guess is less than thirty. All Tohatsu had to do was say " Sorry about the fact that the boat is breaking down, please take it to another certified mechanic so we can get a second opinion because this isn't normal". That didn't happen and they felt it necessary to go straight into it's my fault and it's not covered, etc. etc. etc. NOT at all happy with Tohatsu customer service. I figured they would have made it right by now. I have spent exactly five hundred dollars total getting towed back to port the last three times and from what I hear I am lucky that it's only been 500. Sorry it's so long and I apologize for any headaches. I will Update when I hear more.


----------



## kenfolk (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't fix motors for a living, but I know who does, I posted on the front page of this thread so.tx call Howard he is right on the water and I would have the motor wet tested under a load, motors of all brands have problems in the water and not at the shop and he does tohatsi warranty if he sells them


----------



## fhc99 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Tohatsu 115*

just pulled the Tohatsu 115 off my patriot. Anyone interested call 3615524975


----------



## East Cape (Feb 26, 2010)

First I'd like to say when we did use Tohatsu the engines were fast,affordable, and light. However they do/did have issues. So much so they admitted to us via e-mail and by phone. 
They have a "vapor lock" issue due to their fuel pump on their middle grade HP models. So whenever our customers would use the boat in the heat of summer the motor would start and then suddenly shut off. Their solution was to install a external fuel pump to continue to push the fuel.Us and our customers didn't like that option so we asked them to refund money back, plus shipping, and they did. All motor companies have issues and for us when using their engines that is the issue they had/have. If they can get it fixed we will be back using them. Till then, no thanks! We weren't happy with a external pump being outside the outboard as that isn't a fix to us.
tight lines!
Kevin


----------



## so.tx. (May 26, 2006)

Ok, finally got the engine squared away. I have to give a big thanks to John at Southern Marine and Tower in Pharr for replacing the powerhead. He was quick and did a great job! Also a big thanks to Coastal Marine in Rockport for hooking me up with a good prop. Hopefully I will be able to fish this coming year...


----------



## Jeffjeeptj (Oct 21, 2012)

Glad to hear you are up and rumning. I have a merc 30, made by tohatsu. I cannot tell how much is toh and how much is merc. I just got it back fromthe 5 star premier service desler, and apparently the favtory regional rover "fixed" it. It would not idle. Would run at speeds over idle, but when approaching the dock,it would just die, so no reverse for brakes/angle into dock. Once it stalled, hard to restart.
Took it out today and it is better. Dealler told me the factory guy adjusted some "secret" screw. It does hunt at idle until it settles down. More running tomorrow. Hope it is fixed. Has spent 5 weeks of last 9'in shop. Bought it new.

Hope yours is fixed.


----------



## ascalise (Oct 10, 2006)

Glad to hear it's running fine! I've been anxious to find out how it was doing. That was an easy little power head to swap. I was anxious to turn the key for the first time!


----------



## so.tx. (May 26, 2006)

Dang Tohatsu, broke down AGAIN in Port Mansfield. Getting towed in now. Here we go again... New powerhead, ethanol free gas, serviced, etc. etc. etc. Junk.


----------



## ascalise (Oct 10, 2006)

What happened?


----------



## so.tx. (May 26, 2006)

Running about 4800 rpm's about 6 miles north of port and it began stuttering. All three lights started flashing and boat idled down. Boat won't go past 2000 rpm's under load. In neutral the rpm's will go up like normal but under load its 2000 max and rough. Still starts up though. Battery connections look fine. Boat is off and getting towed once again.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

so.tx. said:


> Dang Tohatsu, broke down AGAIN in Port Mansfield. Getting towed in now. Here we go again... New powerhead, ethanol free gas, serviced, etc. etc. etc. Junk.


Sorry - that's some ridiculously crazy bad luck.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

What brand of boat do you have ?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

sounds like its in loop mode. I have heard that if you get a lemon in these motor watch out... But 90% of them run for ever.


----------



## so.tx. (May 26, 2006)

Fishin shallow, its a Chiquita boat. Texasislandboy, I purchased the Tohatsu due to the good reviews but I have found out the hard way that Tohatsu's customer service really sucks. They should have installed a new engine by now. It was down from april till october last year with less than 20 hours on it... Last time it broke down Tohatsu told me they weren't going to replace it due to the fact that they had already put too much time and money into it. Disregard my time and money spent wasted on a new boat that hasn't run correctly since purchased.


----------



## kevin11mic (Apr 6, 2011)

they make mercury motors up to 25hp. if you look under the cowl they are identical


----------



## so.tx. (May 26, 2006)

*Good to Go*

Well, I guess it's time to update this post. Tohatsu finally replaced the engine a few months ago with a new 2013 50 hp. I have taken it out three times from Port Mansfield to the Landcut and have run it from Bird Island to Shamrock and everywhere in between. I just got it back from the ten hour service and so far it's been running great. I realized on the first trip out with the new engine that the first engine was junk from the start. This one sounds better, has better hole shot and even has better fuel consumption. I'm still nervous every time I take it out but I'm slowly getting comfortable with the engine and it has been really nice not having to get towed in after every trip. Hopefully I now have an engine that will live up to the Tohatsu reputation...


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

so.tx. said:


> Well, I guess it's time to update this post. Tohatsu finally replaced the engine a few months ago with a new 2013 50 hp. I have taken it out three times from Port Mansfield to the Landcut and have run it from Bird Island to Shamrock and everywhere in between. I just got it back from the ten hour service and so far it's been running great. I realized on the first trip out with the new engine that the first engine was junk from the start. This one sounds better, has better hole shot and even has better fuel consumption. I'm still nervous every time I take it out but I'm slowly getting comfortable with the engine and it has been really nice not having to get towed in after every trip. Hopefully I now have an engine that will live up to the Tohatsu reputation...


Probably a lemon. I go out with confidence with my boat I have an 06 50 tldi tohatsu and it is a bullet. You will be proud of your motor.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

so.tx. said:


> Well, I guess it's time to update this post. Tohatsu finally replaced the engine a few months ago with a new 2013 50 hp. I have taken it out three times from Port Mansfield to the Landcut and have run it from Bird Island to Shamrock and everywhere in between. I just got it back from the ten hour service and so far it's been running great. I realized on the first trip out with the new engine that the first engine was junk from the start. This one sounds better, has better hole shot and even has better fuel consumption. I'm still nervous every time I take it out but I'm slowly getting comfortable with the engine and it has been really nice not having to get towed in after every trip. Hopefully I now have an engine that will live up to the Tohatsu reputation...


We've sold Tohatsu's for like 12 years and very, very, very seldom see any issues, BUT that may be due to how we teach our owners about their motor and operating tips. Feel free to contact us or come by and we'll be glad to walk you through our routine. Regardless of motor brand, ethanol is causing many problems that can be avoided 95% of the time if dealers would only teach their customers what to do. Good luck!


----------

